# Tenacity Burn



## Lov2mow (May 17, 2019)

Problems in the lawn. Tenacity killing grass?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

No issues. It's typical for tenacity to turn your good grass white along with the weeds. The white will be gone in a few weeks.


----------



## Lov2mow (May 17, 2019)

Thanks. Impatiently waiting. It's been 10 days.


----------



## Greensass1 (Jun 1, 2019)

Quick question with respect to tenacity...is this to be used as a pre and post emergent?
I haven't used anything on my lawn yet and I do see a few weeds starting to grow...I'm also well aware that I've missed my deadline to spray stuff in to kill crabgrass at this point I'm not sure just looking for advice...also what the difference between tenacity and the surfactant mix vs killex? Do the both contain 24d?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Tenacity active ingredient is mesotrione. Can be used as both a pre e when seeding (around 4 weeks coverage) or a post depending on what weeds your targeting. You can use quinclorac for killing crabgrass or wait until it dies over winter and make sure to use a good pre e like prodiamine in the spring.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Do you have Poa Annua? It'll light that up like crazy. Found that out last year!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Lov2mow said:


> Thanks. Impatiently waiting. It's been 10 days.


Be patient, it will take at least 2-3 weeks to grow out. What was your dosage? If you went a little heavy, you could also "light up" some of your good grass.

If you can determine that it's poa a or poa t, make a second app now on the poa a and an app of glyphosate on poa t, before it greens back up, to take them out.

I got very busy at work and was unable to do that before they greened back up, so I'm living with them for now.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> I got very busy at work and was unable to do that before they greened back up, so I'm living with them for now.


That happened to me on about 3,000 square feet. I'm not planning to spray again there as I don't want to stress the grass before Summer (I have a lot of fine fescue there). I did manage to find and kill a number of patches of Triv there, though. I'm still in the process of putting seed down for those spots.


----------



## Lov2mow (May 17, 2019)

I didn't over apply but your probably right its poa A. I havent seen a seed head in about 10 days. How about goosgrass or quack grass. Do you guys have experience with killing that?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Lov2mow said:


> I didn't over apply but your probably right its poa A. I havent seen a seed head in about 10 days. How about goosgrass or quack grass. Do you guys have experience with killing that?


I have no experience killing them, just pre m. I'm not sure if there is a selective herbicide for them, but there's always glyphosate, or pulling them, as an option. The Fiskars weeder worked for other clump type weed grasses, so it might be an option, and a back saver.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Lov2mow said:


> How about goosgrass or quack grass.


Check the herbicide guide linked below for some options.


----------

